
Why don't more people use telegram? - behnamoh
Telegram&#x27;s users are mostly in Iran, Italy, Russia, Brazil, and the US. I&#x27;m not related to telegram team, but I have seen some very good features in their app (Channels, Encrypted Messaging, Groups, Bots, Voice call, themes, speed, regular updates, ...).<p>In my opinion it could replace twitter for news broadcasting, replace FB for making groups of friends and messaging them, etc.<p>Now the question is: why hasn&#x27;t this app become more popular in Europe, Canada, the US, and the rest of the world? What&#x27;s wrong with their business-plan&#x2F;product?
======
mtgx
Because it's not end-to-end encrypted by default. At least that's why I don't
use it.

